# Naviserver?

## Spixi

Hello,

I am new with Gentoo. Me was said that I should not install packages bypassing portage.

I would like to setup a NaviServer (or alternatively an AOLServer) with PostgreSQL and Tcl, because think it would be a cleaner solution than Apache/MariaDB/PHP/Perl for my purposes.

I found the packages dev-db/postgresql-server and dev-lang/tcl in the Portage tree. However in www-servers I did not find NaviServer. I heard that there is the possibility to use portage overlays - is there any overlay which contains an ebuild for NaviServer?

Thank you in advance.

----------

